# Making different colored strobe lights?



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Well, this year, I think I want to have a nice attention grabber since my house is the last one on a dead end street (although apparently last year we still got a lot of ToTers... I wasn't expecting many, so I went out ToTing). On the sidewalk of the street though, there are many trees, and I think I want to set up battery powered strobe lights aiming up the trees. However, I'm curious if I can get some sort of plastic to go over the lights that will make them different colors? I don't want to buy them with the colored bulbs because I might want to change colors or repurpose the strobes 

Thanks!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought some small strob lights this year that came with difrent colored plasitc covers that just snaped on. If you can get hard, clear, colored plastic in your area you could make your own. My local hard ware store loves me enough they'll cut anything to size for me.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You can use stage gel. It's a plastic sheet availbale in hundreds of colors that you can put over a light fixture or strobe light. It is available at theatrical supply places, most musical instrument stores like guitar center and online of course.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah you could get the gels or use this guy if you were in the market for a new strobe
http://www.chauvetlighting.com/led-techno-strobe-rgb.html


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have 2 chauvet techno strobe, with these you can select many different colors to stay on, strobe, or fade. Or you can use a controller programed to randomly change colors, select or change the.light from somewhere else. However the two lights that I have were $179 each.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

CoolDJTV said:


> Yeah you could get the gels or use this guy if you were in the market for a new strobe
> http://www.chauvetlighting.com/led-techno-strobe-rgb.html





stagehand1975 said:


> I have 2 chauvet techno strobe, with these you can select many different colors to stay on, strobe, or fade. Or you can use a controller programed to randomly change colors, select or change the.light from somewhere else. However the two lights that I have were $179 each.


...If only I could afford that... xD But definitely jealous.



stagehand1975 said:


> You can use stage gel. It's a plastic sheet availbale in hundreds of colors that you can put over a light fixture or strobe light. It is available at theatrical supply places, most musical instrument stores like guitar center and online of course.


Hmm... I'll check my local Guitar Center later. Thanks!



QueenRuby2002 said:


> I bought some small strob lights this year that came with difrent colored plasitc covers that just snaped on. If you can get hard, clear, colored plastic in your area you could make your own. My local hard ware store loves me enough they'll cut anything to size for me.


Yeah, I had a strobe light like that when I was younger, but unfortunately all I have left of that is the actual strobe light... But it still works like a charm


----------

